# Eating paper towel



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

My mini lop seems to have eaten a little bit of paper towel earlier this morning. He ate a small amount of hay earlier and a couple bites of parsley but now he won't eat anything. I force fed him some critical care just to make sure he has food in him. He's pushing his stomach to the floor like my other rabbit does when she has gas. I also gave him 2cc of simthicone. Not sure if anyone else has experienced their rabbits eating paper towel. Just wondering if anyone knows anything else I can do?


----------



## bearbop (Feb 16, 2010)

I think that he just needs some rest, also if he doesnt get any better u can bring him to a vet, my mini lop had eaten a piece of duck tape but he is all good:biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 16, 2010)

A tought durable paper towel could be an issue because it would absorb fluids and not break up easily. I would continue the simethicone butI would also go out and get some pedialyte and start syringing fluids. . What you want to do is soak up the papet towel until it begins to move through thus preventing a blockage.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 16, 2010)

My guys have eaten paper towel but I buy the bargain brand. Is your mini lop sensitive in the tummy? Our nethie Ben went into a gas episode the other day after getting too many treats by accident. We isolated him (he could still see his lady) with a new litterbox full of hay, some favorite veggies, even a few pellets, and a big bowl of water and one of water + grenadine. We did the 1cc of simethicone thing every hour, with as much water as he'd let us syringe feed him each time, plus had a rice sock for him. It took a few hours, but he eventually started eating and pooping.

For your guy I too would push the fluids like angieluv said. Pedialyte is the best option, and keep up the simethicone. You may also consider a bit of pain medicine if you have it and he has some food and water in his stomach. Pain meds shouldn't be given to a dehydrated bunny or one with an empty stomach. Meloxicam (Metacam) lasts for 6 mo after compounding, and baby aspirin and ibuprofen are also options. Some gentle belly massages--especially feel around to see if you can feel hard, bloated areas--can help. Pumpkin puree is also a lifesaver, I'd get some of that too.


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

He's been eating and pooping but he still has his stomach pushed to the floor. I'm going to give him 1cc of simithicone shortly then another in an hr. Is pedialyte just for dehydration? He's been drinking water..

For pedialyte I'd get the plain kind, correct? And how much do I give him?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 16, 2010)

Just give him as much Pedialyte as he will take without forcing the issue. 

More important is probably the massage and exercise. And canned pumpkin if he'll eat it. 

Assuming the paper towel is making his gut sluggish, that will all help move it along. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 16, 2010)

What kind of paper towel did he eat. ?
is he pooping normally now? 

A cheap paper towel is not absorbent or strong but some of the better brands are tough and don't fall apart easily 
it is gettin liquids in him too soften and move the towel through that is important and not whether it is pedialyte ; if he is drinking a lot of water on his own that is good 

if he is still pushing his belly to the floor tomorrow and/or if he is not pooping and/or has a hard abdomen I would take himandget an x-ray.


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's the scott brand towel. He's been drinking the normal amount of water. His poop is normal as far as I can see. He's been lazy as usual. Think I'll make him go down the stairs a few times. Is there sugar in the unflavored pedialyte?


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2010)

The last time I used Pedialyte, I bought the powdered version.
I got the 4-pack of apple flavor. Each pack makes 8 oz.
I think I still have a couple in my bunny-first aid-box.


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2010)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> Is there sugar in the unflavored pedialyte?




I don't think so.

The flavored Pedialyte contains dextrose and fructose as sweeteners, instead of sugar.


http://pedialyte.com/


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

would it be alright if I syringe him water that way he has a bit more in him? Or does pedialyte make that much of a difference?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 16, 2010)

Water is fine. 

Canned pumpkin is better. 

I think he'll be okay, just keep watching his poops, etc. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

the canned pumpkin we have my mom uses for pies. its libbys 100% pure pumpkin.

Not sure if that's alright.. How much do you give?

http://www.verybestbaking.com/products/libbys/pumpkin.aspx


----------



## Pipp (Feb 16, 2010)

That's the stuff, yup.  

Give him however much he wants. You may have to convince him it's a treat by putting a tablespoon down with a treat on top and slightly buried so he has to taste it. 

Mine all love it, but I had to talk them into trying it, a few took a bit to develop a taste for it.


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

So what does the pumpkin all do for em?


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2010)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> the canned pumpkin we have my mom uses for pies. its libbys 100% pure pumpkin.
> 
> Not sure if that's alright.. How much do you give?
> 
> http://www.verybestbaking.com/products/libbys/pumpkin.aspx



That's the right stuff.

Somebunnies love it and will eat it willingly.
I'd start with a tablespoon or so,and see how it goes.
It's not the easiest to syringe.... being so thick.


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2010)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> So what does the pumpkin all do for em?



It's a great source of fiber..... and will help the gut move the paper towel along.


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright. I'm going to try it out. He normally likes anything I give him so we'll see. I'll post back shortly!


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh great.. He doesn't want it. :grumpy: I let my other rabbit sniff it cause he usually copies her but she didn't want it so they both rang off to snuggle. might try syringing it.


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 16, 2010)

what brand of pumpkin do you give your rabbit? I just read that pie mix isnt suppose to be used and that's what i have..


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2010)

I use the Libby's 100% pure pumpkin...the first one on the link you posted.

The other one is the actual pie mix with spices added...not to be used for the buns.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 17, 2010)

How is he? :?


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 17, 2010)

He's acting normal. His tummys just a tiny bit pushed out. His poops are smaller then normal. Force fed him some pumpkin this morning before work and I'm giving him more soon. Any ideas of what I should do?


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm going to go get some pedialyte and fresh romaine from the store. I'm going to give him more pumpkin when I get back as well as pedialyte. How much pedialyte can I give him?


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 17, 2010)

If he is better than yesterday then I would just keep up the same routine. 
you can give him as much pedialyte as he wants. 

Don't continue simethicone every 1-3 hrs around the clock but wait at least 8- 12 hrs before giving more


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I havent given simithicone since last night at 7:30 so i'll give him 1cc. He just had at least 10cc of pedialyte through a syringe. He refuses to use a bowl. I'm going to give him a bit of pumpkin as well. If I do 1cc of simithicone should I give him another 1cc in 8-12hours?


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 17, 2010)

you technically could give 3 doses an hour apart and then wait another 8-12 hrs before giving3 doses again but i would just give one for now. 

if he is improving to some degree that is what is important. 
Simethicone over time can be constipating but you haven't given enough to worry about that. 

Just check in an an hour or so to see if his tummy is softer and/or if he is still pressing his tummy down to the floor.


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I gave him the simithicone and some pumpkin, also a couple syrgines of pineapple juice/water mix. He's obsessed with eating hay. He's been licking himself alot the last day or so. I'm going to brush him soon to be safe. His stomach still hangs a little low. Just weird that he's still eating and acting normal. Hopefully he'll stay good with the fluids. I'm giving him more pedialyte in a bit.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 18, 2010)

It's great that he wants to eat hay 

hay will also increase his thirst


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Some of his poop is normal size, some still small. He had about 10cc of water this morning so far in a syringe and 10cc of pedialyte. Just gave him some parsley and celery. He normally eats romaine but there hasnt been any good romaine at the store lately, it's all dried out. I gave him 1cc of simethicone a bit ago and a spoon full of critical care. Going to try pumpkin in a bit. He seems okay, tummy pushed out alittle still. Think he needs more fluids. Called the vet last night and they're full today but I'm going to call my other vet (whos usually full too) and see if I can come in today and sit and wait for any free time they have.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 18, 2010)

Seeing the vetand maybe geting an x-ray seems like a good idea 


Letus know ............


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got back from the vet. Luckily they found time to see me! We got an xray done. Just seems to be food and a small amount of hair in his tummy. They said he was hydrated pretty good and I can continue pedialyte and pineapple juice but not too much. No longer give pumpkin. They gave me cisapride and metacam to make sure his gut movement is alright and I have to keep an eye on his poop and make sure they stay normal. They say metacam once a day and cisapride every 8hours so I'm thinking i'll do cisapride twice daily. They gave him some fluids to be on the safe side. He's alright, just really tired.


----------



## JimD (Feb 18, 2010)

*tiabia0 wrote:*


> They gave me cisapride.......


Keep a close eye on him when giving the cisapride.
There are a lot of mixed opinions on using gut motility meds for rabbits.


This is from our RO Library:

_*- Gut Stimulants:* Some vets swear bygut motility drugs like Cisapride and Reglan, and some areopposed to their use. They force the intestinal muscles to move more. There are mixed feelings on these as some believe them to be painful, and they can also cause problems. If your vet is going to prescribe these, make sure he does an xray to check for blockages. If there is a blockage, a gut stimulant can make it worse and might even cause the intestine to rupture.....

_ref: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28622&forum_id=10_
_


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 18, 2010)

There's no actual blockage but they wanna make sure things move around completely normal and his poops become normal. Its .25ml every 8 hours so it's pretty much nothing. I'm going to do it just twice daily. They usually put my girl rabbit on cisapride during her gi stasis every year.


I read on your link towards the bottom that it's said not to give pellets during this time. My vet was explaining kind of what the post said. He said to stick with the critical care and definitely make sure he gets alot of fiber/fluids.

Oh and I remember last time I brought up cisapride someone told me how a lot of people disagree with it. I discussed it with my vet and he said he has luck with it. I stopped using it after a short time last time just because. They said I should call every morning with an update and he only needs it til hes pooping normal and seems to be normal again.


----------

